# Wild camping/aires in Greece



## Crokeyboy (Jan 28, 2018)

Any advice on wild camping in Greece.  We are planning to travel down through Italy and catch a ferry from Bari or Brindisi, but have no experience of camping in Greece.  Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated?


----------



## frankrose (Jan 28, 2018)

We spend around 9 weeks traveling round, with 3 weeks around Finikundi ,ended up on small site which was closed, fortunately there was a English couple renting a cabin , which turned out be MagBas which are a couple that have there own web site and have traveled all over , living in there RV for over 24 years not sure they are still on web , but well worth a look for Greece, we loved if.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi there Niall,

We've been to Greece a few times in the Motorhome and we'll be going back again this Spring. We've wild camped all over northern Greece, the Peloponnese and the Mani. We reckon it’s motorhome heaven. Wherever we stop we ask the locals if its ok to stop the night and the response is always the same “Of course, this is Greece and you are welcome”. Stunning scenery, welcoming and hospitable folk and thousands of years of history to immerse yourself in. You don’t say when you are going but Spring and Autumn are the best times, it’s going to be hot in July/August and wild camping may not be tolerated during the peak tourist time. 
Enjoy your trip,

Pat


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 29, 2018)

Here now. Agree with above. Water easy to find. Lots of lovely wild spots. Campsites can be found if you want one. Very chilled and relaxed. We are now planning to stay longer than intended. 

Perhaps too much info, but helpful ... No toilet paper in toilets here so we use Lidl cheap sandwich bags to bag ours - this means you can empty in public toilets. The cassette lasts longer too, so I think we will keep up this practice. 

Lots of wild dogs but whilst we have been barked at a few times, they are not aggressive  - so far. Our  is very calm so does not react to them.  

Food is great. Honest and tasty. Wine, if you go for the house half or full litre, is more than drinkable and only a few €. 

Historic sites are open in winter and inexpensive - half price.  Most shut at 3.00

People criticise the driving but we have not found it bad ... nothing compared to Italy!  Roads can be bumpy and villages narrow. Google satellite view is helpful where we are not sure. Despite recent updates,Sat Nav and co pilot don’t know about some roads. Motorways are generally expensive. Being a 7.5m A class, we pay more than double car rate. 

We are not Greece experts, as it is our first trip here but I think it is possibly the easiest place to Motorhome. There are some very experienced Greek travellers on here and Motorhomer.com.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 29, 2018)

well this might help both of you from here https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...greece-some-experiences.html?highlight=greece


----------



## frankrose (Jan 29, 2018)

*Greece in winter*

We have spend 9 weeks travelling around, we where very comfortable with people. Check this link out, we were with them for about 10days, very knowledge people.


MagBaz Travels - Greece: 69 Overnight Parking/Night Halts


----------



## Crokeyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

frankrose said:


> We spend around 9 weeks traveling round, with 3 weeks around Finikundi ,ended up on small site which was closed, fortunately there was a English couple renting a cabin , which turned out be MagBas which are a couple that have there own web site and have traveled all over , living in there RV for over 24 years not sure they are still on web , but well worth a look for Greece, we loved if.



Thanks for your reply. How did you find your sites? Is there any equivalent of aires? or is it just a case of asking if you can stay overnight.? We've got Camperstop & Reiseburo on the Sat Nav, but I need to check what it covers in Greece. We're planning to leave the UK at the beginning of April, and spending about 2 months travelling around. Planning to catch a ferry from Italy on the outward leg, but haven't decided on the route back. Any suggestions?


----------



## Crokeyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

*Thanks for your reply*



iampatman said:


> Hi there Niall,
> 
> We've been to Greece a few times in the Motorhome and we'll be going back again this Spring. We've wild camped all over northern Greece, the Peloponnese and the Mani. We reckon it’s motorhome heaven. Wherever we stop we ask the locals if its ok to stop the night and the response is always the same “Of course, this is Greece and you are welcome”. Stunning scenery, welcoming and hospitable folk and thousands of years of history to immerse yourself in. You don’t say when you are going but Spring and Autumn are the best times, it’s going to be hot in July/August and wild camping may not be tolerated during the peak tourist time.
> Enjoy your trip,
> ...



We're leaving at the beginning of April, and planning 2 months away. We always go out of season to avoid the hot weather, and the crowds, of course. Daisy, the boxer dog comes too, so she is our priority. We've been on package holidays to Greece, but this will be the first time in the motorhome.  We're still getting used to wild camping, so any advice would be appreciated. Is it worth buying a map in advance, or should the Sat Nav suffice.? I can't see any Greek maps that look in any more detail than our European one.


----------



## Crokeyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

*Thanks for your reply*



Clunegapyears said:


> Here now. Agree with above. Water easy to find. Lots of lovely wild spots. Campsites can be found if you want one. Very chilled and relaxed. We are now planning to stay longer than intended.
> 
> Perhaps too much info, but helpful ... No toilet paper in toilets here so we use Lidl cheap sandwich bags to bag ours - this means you can empty in public toilets. The cassette lasts longer too, so I think we will keep up this practice.
> 
> ...



Interesting about the water. That was a question we were wondering about. Where do you fill up the water tank? Do you have to go to a campsite, or are there taps around? Also, I take the motorways are pay as you go, no vignette, we are 7m long, and over 3500 kgs, so I imagine expensive for us as well. Don't like the sound of stray dogs, our mad boxer doesn't like being barked at, but is usually pretty chilled out. Looking forward to sampling the food & wine


----------



## Crokeyboy (Jan 29, 2018)

*Loving the Greek Yellow pages link*



oldish hippy said:


> well this might help both of you from here https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...greece-some-experiences.html?highlight=greece



Thanks for that. The Greek Yellow pages link will be a godsend, and in English too.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 29, 2018)

Crokeyboy said:


> Interesting about the water. That was a question we were wondering about. Where do you fill up the water tank? Do you have to go to a campsite, or are there taps around? Also, I take the motorways are pay as you go, no vignette, we are 7m long, and over 3500 kgs, so I imagine expensive for us as well. Don't like the sound of stray dogs, our mad boxer doesn't like being barked at, but is usually pretty chilled out. Looking forward to sampling the food & wine



We never have trouble finding water in Northern Greece, plenty of taps about but if they don’t look like public taps ask someone before you fill up. If you’re dry then ask someone and they’ll point you toward a tap. The southern Peloponnese and Mani is a bit more problematic but we’ve never run out of water yet.
PAYG on the motorways, no vignette. 
With regard to your earlier post we use our Garmin in Greece, its pretty good but we also use Michelin 737 Map.
We’ll be there from the middle of April until middle of June so give us a shout if you wish. Plenty of WiFi in Greece and the cafes/bars/tavernas will give you their password if you buy a coffee/beer/meal and ask nicely.

Enjoy your trip,

Pat


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 30, 2018)

Park 4 night app has lots of places in Greece.  Best is Peejay’s greece google map, I hope Pete doesn’t mind me broadcasting it, but it is pretty well known.  We have Camperstop book and app, but they don’t have any places to stay not on other sources and they don’t have many reviews.  CC and Campingcar-infos are both pretty hopeless for Greece.  Most restaurants are happy for you to stay after buying a meal, if they have the car park space.  But, really, so long as you are sensible, you can park up pretty much anywhere.  Most of our overnights have had fabulous views.  Got a map of our sleep spots on our blog.

Maps.me is the most accurate for roads and paths.  Co-Pilot is pretty good, but we have found it less reliable in Greece than other countries.  We bought Freytag & BerndtbSouthern Balkans, which we have found to be very good.  But as always, check the sat nav route against a map and occasionally use google satellite view.  

Water is cheap in Greece and not treated like a scarce commodity ... taps are around.  All else fails, ask at a petrol station or a restaurant that you eat in.

Yes payg on motorways, but some only take cash.  We are also a bigg’un.  Being more than twice cars price, it cost us £39 from the Peloponnese to NE of Athens!  Avoid motorways where you can.

Our  Oscar is chilled with other dogs, despite being an entire male.  But the wild ones are usually shoo-able, if necessary.  

Loving it here.  Athens at the mo ... an excellent walking tour today.


----------



## iampatman (Jan 30, 2018)

These are the places we've stopped at over the last few years in Greece. If anyone wants the details in KMZ format which you can open in Google earth or Maps.me then pm me with your email address and I’ll send them to you. 




Pat


----------



## witzend (Jan 31, 2018)

Theres a Greek motorhome website Hellinic or some thing like that also look for Peejays google map 100s of stop overs sorry away so cant get links


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Feb 2, 2018)

frankrose said:


> We spend around 9 weeks traveling round, with 3 weeks around Finikundi ,ended up on small site which was closed, fortunately there was a English couple renting a cabin , which turned out be MagBas which are a couple that have there own web site and have traveled all over , living in there RV for over 24 years not sure they are still on web , but well worth a look for Greece, we loved if.



MagBaz Travels

had their website on a bookmark for a few years.

james


----------

